
Blokdust – build synths, manipulate samples and create sound environments - m3Lith
https://blokdust.com/
======
runin2k1
Easily the coolest thing I've seen today(and I just finished doing some
Quickbooks integration work so the bar is real high* )

I can picture this as a physical building block type toy where you plug the
pieces in to a powered base and the results pump to speakers(or an audio out).

Would be great for annoying parents, and the spinning lasers would be awesome
for optometrists!

* That was sarcasm, but the "coolest thing" statement was 100% honest

------
jasonkostempski
It's open source too :)
[https://github.com/BlokDust/BlokDust](https://github.com/BlokDust/BlokDust)

------
chillingeffect
Synth signal chains and CAD seem to share the same code flow as an abstract
syntax tree iiuc. The elegance with which this is put together could be
applied to all three of these problem domains...

------
runin2k1
Examples for anyone looking for them are here:
[https://guide.blokdust.com/example-
saves/](https://guide.blokdust.com/example-saves/)

------
exceptione
Beautiful website, pity sound doesn't work on Firefox @ GNU/Linux.

------
jeffehobbs
Holy crap, this is cool.

------
jomamaxx
That's really cute.

------
qwertyuiop924
Kinda cool. I'll stick to my tracker for now, though. MilkyTracker, if you're
curious. OpenMPT isn't on Linux, Renoise is expensive and weird, and
SchismTracker is... SchismTracker. I could never get used to it.

~~~
z5h
Sunvox is where it's at.

~~~
bane
Sunvox is awesome, highly recommend Caustic for another great on-the-go DAW.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
If you can afford the implicit ~$40-$60 pricetag, (20 for the hardware, and
$20 for a cart, and $40 for a flasher (semi-optional), and $0.01 for the
software itself) than lsdj is excellent, provided it's what you want. If it
isn't, than go for something else.

